# Praktica B100 Lens etc



## KGhost (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey. I just recently received my Granddads old Praktica B100 electronic. I'd really like a wide angle/fish eye lens for it but i'm not sure where to start or look. I think my Praktica is a b mount if that is any help. Sorry as I am relatively new to this all.

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2010)

KGhost said:


> Hey. I just recently received my Granddads old Praktica B100 electronic. I'd really like a wide angle/fish eye lens for it but i'm not sure where to start or look. I think my Praktica is a b mount if that is any help. Sorry as I am relatively new to this all.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks!



More info on your camera:  *CLICK*

As far as I can recall, there was a 29mm (yes, 29) Pentacon, perhaps made by Meyer Orestegon but I forgot if it was in the B mount. An excellent lens all around, sharp as a tack.


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2010)

See:
Praktica B Lenses

http://www.rockycameras.com/praktica-bayonet-71-c.asp


----------



## KGhost (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks very much for your links and replies. I found the 29mm Pentacon you were referring to on eBay. It has an M42 screw mount. Is there any adaptor I can use to get this to fit my B mount?


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes:
PRAKTICA PB BAYONET BODY- M42 PENTAX SCREW LENS ADAPTER


----------



## KGhost (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks very much Compur. Can anyone tell me about Fisheyes?


----------

